# Selling Roamio, want to make sure lifetime service transfer



## heisman6183 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello, I'm selling a TiVo Roamio and I want to make sure that upon sale, the lifetime service transfer with the DVR and to the new owner's account. As the current owner of the Roamio, do I need to contact TiVo, or does the buyer need to contact TiVo upon receipt to get it added to their account and removed from mine?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

heisman6183 said:


> Hello, I'm selling a TiVo Roamio and I want to make sure that upon sale, the lifetime service transfer with the DVR and to the new owner's account. As the current owner of the Roamio, do I need to contact TiVo, or does the buyer need to contact TiVo upon receipt to get it added to their account and removed from mine?


Hi,
The seller is supposed to contact Tivo for the best experience. Tivo should give the "reference #" for the Tivo to provide to the purchaser. If you fail to do this the purchaser will be able to get the transfer done but Tivo requires the unit to be up and connected for 3-5 days before it will get transfered.


----------



## heisman6183 (Mar 20, 2014)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> The seller is supposed to contact Tivo for the best experience. Tivo should give the "reference #" for the Tivo to provide to the purchaser. If you fail to do this the purchaser will be able to get the transfer done but Tivo requires the unit to be up and connected for 3-5 days before it will get transfered.


Thank you, I will collect that info.


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

heisman6183 said:


> Hello, I'm selling a TiVo Roamio and I want to make sure that upon sale, the lifetime service transfer with the DVR and to the new owner's account. As the current owner of the Roamio, do I need to contact TiVo, or does the buyer need to contact TiVo upon receipt to get it added to their account and removed from mine?


Just a word of warning about the process. I (and the buyer) followed all of the procedures, yet still had a 3 week nightmare that was resolved only after multiple emails to the CEO and general counsel/privacy officer.

As previously stated, you need to call in and get a case number. Then provide that to the buyer. The buyer then needs to call, and provide a credit card number (why no one could explain for a previously lifetimed box). We did this yet the box still appeared on my account, and I could still access the recordings and to do list (a privacy issue). In addition, I could see the last 4 digits of the buyer's credit card.

Several calls and new case numbers did not resolve this. After emails to senior management, the "executive relations" rep finally had it removed from my online account, but the sold box was still visible on the IOS app. Another set of emails and a week finally resolved the issue.

My advice is to keep records of who you talk to and when, and that anyone selling a lifetime box carefully check their online account and apps to make sure the transfer is done correctly.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You could not keep the lifetime from the box even if you wanted to.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mae said:


> Just a word of warning about the process. I (and the buyer) followed all of the procedures, yet still had a 3 week nightmare that was resolved only after multiple emails to the CEO and general counsel/privacy officer.
> 
> As previously stated, you need to call in and get a case number. Then provide that to the buyer. The buyer then needs to call, and provide a credit card number (why no one could explain for a previously lifetimed box). We did this yet the box still appeared on my account, and I could still access the recordings and to do list (a privacy issue). In addition, I could see the last 4 digits of the buyer's credit card.
> 
> ...


Hi,
What a nightmare!! I personally must be lucky, I have purchased 5 Tivo items with lifetime and have been able to get all added to my account easily and never had to give Tivo any credit card information. It sounds like whoever handled the initial transfer really messed up big time.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I still see Tivos i sold 5 years ago on my account. They told me it would be hassle for owner to take them off my account when I asked last year. I sighed and said ok. And left them there. Reality is I go tivo's site 2x a year at most to check my account. 

But I also had a problem where the person buying a Tivo of mine that was new or nearly new bought a warranty and it was put on my cc. I had to call up and get that fixed. Maybe that's why they require the buyer (in a service transfer deal) to have a cc# now?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

trip1eX said:


> I still see Tivos i sold 5 years ago on my account. They told me it would be hassle for owner to take them off my account when I asked last year. I sighed and said ok. And left them there. Reality is I go tivo's site 2x a year at most to check my account.
> 
> But I also had a problem where the person buying a Tivo of mine that was new or nearly new bought a warranty and it was put on my cc. I had to call up and get that fixed. Maybe that's why they require the buyer (in a service transfer deal) to have a cc# now?


Hi,
I would recommend that you call Tivo and have any equipment you sold off your account regardless of it being a hassle for the current owner. If the transfer had been done properly, it shouldn't be on your account.
Regarding the CC requirement, the only way this would be required is if the equipment being transfered is "not" Lifetime so the buyer would need to pay for a subscription.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

trip1eX said:


> I still see Tivos i sold 5 years ago on my account. They told me it would be hassle for owner to take them off my account when I asked last year. I sighed and said ok. And left them there. Reality is I go tivo's site 2x a year at most to check my account.
> 
> But I also had a problem where the person buying a Tivo of mine that was new or nearly new bought a warranty and it was put on my cc. I had to call up and get that fixed. Maybe that's why they require the buyer (in a service transfer deal) to have a cc# now?


Maybe a plus for a sold TiVo being on your account is that you will get some kind of long term loyalty discount.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> I would recommend that you call Tivo and have any equipment you sold off your account regardless of it being a hassle for the current owner. If the transfer had been done properly, it shouldn't be on your account.
> Regarding the CC requirement, the only way this would be required is if the equipment being transfered is "not" Lifetime so the buyer would need to pay for a subscription.


When I sell a TiVo I give the new owner about 6 months to move the unit, after that I move the unit myself to a dummy TiVo account I set up under another name, works great, but no TiVo you purchased will ever go off your account listing of all TiVos, but you can't do anything with them except see the name the new owner gave them, and that could be a problem if the new owner gave the TiVo an offensive (to you) name.


----------

